# March Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Voting is open, choose your favorite(s) Multiple Choice....if you can't decide, vote for them all


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Votes for the March Photo Contest, Great entries.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

11 votes so far, have you chosen your favorites?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

20 votes so far, keep them coming....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Voted*

I voted!! :wavey::wavey:

Great entries, everyone!!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Is this like the Republican thing where if one candidate doesn't win by a certain margin that the moderators choose the winner?


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

38 votes so far. Choose you favorite yet? Multiple choice


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your vote-
Look through the entries and make your selections, it's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you like.

Last day to vote is Friday, April 1st.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your vote(s) in the March Photo Contest, 40 votes in so far. 

If you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections-you can choose as many as you want.

Voting ends Friday, April 1st.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

41 votes and a close race, your vote could decide the winner. Choose your favorites.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

44 votes in so far, you have until Friday-April 1st to make your selections. 

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

45 votes cast, can we get to 50 today?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Let's see if we can get at least 3 more votes to push us up to the 50 vote mark.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We currently have a tie for 1st place, however it still could be anyone's win in the end depending on how many more votes we get by April 1st.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There's still a tie for first place in the March Photo Contest. 

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections. 
It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures as you want. 

*Last day to vote is Friday-April 1st.*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

54 votes! Let's push for 60 today! Choose your favorite soon, voting closes tomorrow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

56 Votes in, today and tomorrow are the last two days to vote. 

Look through the entries and make your selections, it's multiple choice-you can vote for as many pictures as you'd like.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vote*

Please vote if you haven't already! There is a tie!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*60 *votes so far with less than 24 hours now before the poll closes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you haven't voted yet in the March Photo Contest, look through the entries and make your selections-it's multiple choice, you can pick as many as you want. 

They're all great entries. 

*Today and tomorrow morning are the last two days to vote. *


----------



## woofiestarteditall (Mar 31, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> If you haven't voted yet in the March Photo Contest, look through the entries and make your selections-it's multiple choice, you can pick as many as you want.
> 
> They're all great entries.
> 
> *Today and tomorrow morning are the last two days to vote. *




I am new. Where do I look?


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

woofiestarteditall said:


> I am new. Where do I look?


The poll is above the 1st post in the thread showing all the pictures.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

60 votes cast and less than 9 hours until voting closes. Time is almost up, vote now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Voting ends in One hour-9:25 AM ET.*

If you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

15 minutes to go.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to our winner *fourlakes* (PM Sent) Great Photo.
Thanks to everyone who participated this month and every month, your photos bring joy to the entire community. Even though only one winner is selected each month you are all winners and we love your photos.


----------

